# Oreo



## tehkayla

well...my rat oreo died earlier this year, but considering i'm new here I guess I'll talk about it now. I got him back when i was in 8th grade. It origonaly started out as some dumb science project, me and my friend decided we wanted to do one involving animals, so we decided to get a rat and see how fast it could go through a maze. Now I came up with the idea with the intent that I would get to keep this rat (unknown to my mother XD) So we went to petco and i picked out the one with a strange white stripe going up his forhead. After our project my mom was very determined to get oreo out of the house, but I eventualy convinced her to let me keep him. I had him for a very long time but when he was nearly 5 years old (he was a little over 4 and a half) he began to get seizures. It was so awful I couldn't bear to watch it. It was so hard to convince my parents to take him to the vet. No matter how much I pleaded my parents refused. "Why should we spend so much money on a $5 dollar rat" is all they'd have to say about it. it broke my heart. I was willing to do anything to get him to the vet, So I even planed on getting a job just to earn the money. But it was to late to save him...on his last night he completly lost control of everything. he couldn't move at all... he just layed there breathing deeply. I stayed with him as much as I could, and maybe he wasn't completly misrable because when I pet him he kept chatering his teeth, but I knew that he wasn't going to last much longer, I don't think I'd ever cried so much in my life. My mom finaly came in and told me to go to bed. So I left hoping everything would be ok in the morning (though I knew it wouldn't...) then I woke up at 5 in the morning (which is odd for me becuase i always wake up around 7) and I walked to his cage and found him cold and not moving. This is one of the saddest expieriences I've ever been through...but I was somehow happy that he passed away so he wouldn't have to suffer anylonger. At least he nearly lived to the ripe age of 5 =/
Its been a while since he passed on but i still miss him so much


----------



## Sky14

...Wow.....that's a good but sad ending story!  I'm sure Oreo is smileing in ratsy heaven right now!


----------



## JennieLove

Wow, five years! Im sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## tehkayla

thanks i'm sure he is smiling in ratsy heaven right now too


----------



## Stephanie

I am so sorry that is such a sad story but such a good one.


----------



## fallinstar

sorry for your loss


----------



## Inesita

Aw, that's so sad. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Poppyseed

That is really sad that his ending was so hard. I wish your mother would of let you take him to the vet at least to get euthanised so he could of ended happily in your arms /: But he lived a long happy life. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tehkayla

yea my parents are too "rat friendly" my mom hates rats, thinks there disgusting. my dad doesn't mind pet ones but he has a snake so he isn't really sensitive when it comes to rat death =/ 
I'm honestly thinking about not getting anymore rats until Im 18 and have a good job because judging on this I can't rely on my parents to much when it comes to taking my rats to the vet. And looking back on it Oreo was pretty old, and even though I read that there was medication for rats with seizures, He probably would have to be eventualy put down. I would have much rather him had that ending than the one he had though


----------



## Rachel-Phantom

Sorry for the loss of such a beautiful baby.


----------

